# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  قصيدة دفاعا عن عرض رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  للشاعر احمد الصديق

## اوس العربي

*نصرة لأمنا عائشة قصيدة* 
*أم المؤمنين .. الصديقة بنت الصديق* 

*إليكِ تحايا الحب والبِر والثنا*
*حبيبة خيرِ المرسلين .. وأمّنا*
*مبرأة من كل عيب .. وإنما*
*عدوك من أزرى به الفحش والخنا*
*فداؤكِ منا الروح يا من بطهرها*
*تنزّل وحي الله .. والعرض عرضنا*
*ومن قبلنا عرض الرسول وأهله*
*وكل أذى قد مسّه فهو مسّنا*
*وكل افتراءِ فهو من صنع طغمةٍ*
*لها المكر والإفسادُ قد بات ديدنا*
*يدّسون في خير القرون سمومهم*
*ومن دسّها يرجع بما دسّ مثخنا*
*يريدون بالإسلام شر مكيدة*
*وتشويه من شاد الحضارة وابتنى*
*وكلِّ جهاد في حماهُ تحررت*
*شعوبٌ وشاعت شٍرعة الحق في الدنى*
*وعزّ على الطاغوت أن زال ملكه*
*فأعماه حقدٌ صار بالحرب معلنا*
** * **
*ُأعائشة الصدّيقة العفة التي*
*هي الكوكب الدري يسطع بالسنا*
*وريحانة الإسلام تنفح بالتقى*
*مطيّبة الاعراق اصلاً ومعدنا*
*أبوك أحبُ الناس للمصطفى كما*
*وحبُّكِ منهُ في الفؤادِ تمكنا*
*ألستِ لهُ زوجاً بأمرِ من السَّما ؟*
*تعالى إله العرش رباً مهيمنا*
*قضى أنه للطيّبين مثيلهم*
*ُّمن الطيباتِ المحصناتِ تيقنا*
*وحسبكِ من زوج وداد ورحمة*
*وأنكِ قد أحرزتِ في قربه المنى*
*بلغتِ من المجد الذري فاسعدي به*
*وما كان من حُسنٍ فقد كنتِ أحسنا*
*اثيرة خير الخلق .. موضع سرّه*
*َوقلبك بالعلم النفيس قد اغتنى*
*وبيتك مهد الوحي يأتيه دونما*
*سواه فما هذا الخصوص؟ وما عنى؟*
*وهذا اختيار يلفت العقل والنهى*
*إليه.. ويسترعي قلوباً وأعينا*
*وعندكِ كانت للنبي وفاته*
*وصدركِ عند النزع قد كان محضنا*
*وريقكِ بالمسواكِ خالط ريقه*
*فصار به المسواك كالقلب ليّنا*
*وذلك فضل لا يضاهيه مثله*
*ولا ما يدانيه من الفضل أو دنا*
*فكيف تمادى بالأذيّة جاهل*
*وويلٌ لمن سنّوا لطعنكِ ألسُنا*
*وما طعنُهم إلا بأنفسهم.. أجل*
*وإلا فمَن شاء البيان .. تبيّنا*
*ومستمرئ الإيذاء للناس لم يذق*
*أماناً.. ولن يلقى من الله مأمنا*
*وتكذيبهم لله ماذا عقابه ؟*
*وفيم ترى المفتون بالجهل أرعنا ؟!*
*كلاب تعاوى في الجحيم وما لهم*
*من الله إلا جاحم النار مسكنا*
*هو الإفك والبهتان.. باءوا بإثمه*
*يظنون عند الله ذلك هينا*
*ألستِ لهم أماً فأين وفاؤهم ؟!!*
*ولستُ أرى في جمعهم قط مؤمنا*
*حريَّ بمن يؤذيكِ وهو ملوث*
*بأرجاسه في أن يذم ويلعنا*
*وهذا أبوكِ الشهم يغلي بغيظه*
*ولكنه ينصاع لله مذعنا*
*فيعفو .. ويعطي من أساء استجابة*
*لوحي أتى بالعفو والصفح مؤذنا*
*وطوبى لعبد يكظم الغيظ.. قادراً*
*على الثأر.. لكن قد تجاوز محسنا*
*ويبقى حديث الإفك درساً وعبرة*
*وآياته تتلى هنالك أو هنا*
*وكلٌّ له منها حصائده التي*
*جناها.. وقد خاب الشقي بما جنى*

*شعر: أحمد محمد الصديق* 
*الدوحة / قطر*

----------

